# The 'tiels outside



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Chilling in the nice warm sun. Quite a few photos!

Ella









Emmit









Larry









Leo


















Mali









Shiro









Charlie









Theo









Tilly









Jasper


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

How sweet they all look they are loving the sun. I really wish that I could do that. Tex goes so mad when I put her in her cage and outside. She really hates it.


----------



## Bev3801 (Nov 9, 2009)

.
What wonderful photos! My 'tiel, Pierre, (who is no longer with us:angel, used to love hanging out on our screened porch. I could leave him there for hours and he'd never move from his play area. I hope I can convince my two new ones to love it there as much as he did. Nothing sweeter than watching a bird bask in the sun and nice weather.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine LOVE going outside! if they're stuck inside they'll scream and scream.. as soon as they are outside, you won't hear a peep from them unless they're whistling and singing.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You have so many pretty tiels  Looks like they are loving the sun


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww they are looking as beautiful as ever!!!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Gosh they look so happy in the sun , such pretty 'tiels haha. I wonder if my future 'tiel will like the sun :hmm:


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

they look so happy... but then, it's getting on winter here, and I'd love to sit in some sun myself!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Great photo's.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Real nice photos


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice pictures. Everyone's looking good and seem to be enjoying sucking up the sun!


----------

